# General > AquaTalk >  Construction of a Fish Room

## Weirong

Ok guys, I need some help here. 
Will be getting my new place in a few months. So I have just started to put together ideas for a fish room. Actually more of a plants room.  :Grin:  

YES! This house is going to have a whole room just dedicated to aquariums! It's good to be single.  :Laughing:  

I'm thinking of setting up about 20 tanks, solely in this room. Most of them will be 3ft x 2ft x 1ft tanks, since I will be using most tanks for cultivation and research purposes. But I will also dedicate about 5 tanks for scaping. 
If possible, I would like to isolate a corner for a sofa and photo-taking purposes. 
Large CO2 cylinders (CO2 via splitters), light sets and filters will form the bulk of the equipments inside.

Just a regular room of a 4-rm flat. I'm not very rich, so that's all I can afford for now. 

A few questions:

1) Would cooling the whole room with air-con be enough to eliminate the use of chillers? I'm going to have Xmas Moss and other cool water loving plants there. 

2) Can the floor take the weight of so many tanks? I really cannot imagine having 20 tanks crash through the floor....  :Shocked:  

Any constructive advice are very welcome.  :Smile:  Please help me make this a reality.

----------


## valice

> A few questions:
> 
> 1) Would cooling the whole room with air-con be enough to eliminate the use of chillers? I'm going to have Xmas Moss and other cool water loving plants there.


I think it might help if you consider most of the office tanks we have are having water temps of about 25deg or lower... And if you see some of the forumers' tank who have it in aircon rooms, their tanks are constantly at 25deg too.. Without chillers...

But not sure if the utility bills will match up or cheaper in the long run at the end of the day...




> 2) Can the floor take the weight of so many tanks? I really cannot imagine having 20 tanks crash through the floor....


You can check with HDB the max loading of the floor first... Moreover, learnt from one of the past threads that there is a need to apply for some approval if have a 6ft tank at home... Something like that...

----------


## Justikanz

HDB rules state that anything that weighs more than 1 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank warrants a write-in request. This was discussed in AQ before. Doing a search will give you some results.

How about trying smaller tanks? 3-tier 2ft tanks would weigh less and can look great too.  :Smile:  They are easier to place and manage too. Also, you can have more tanks.  :Smile:  Think someone posted his mini-fish room in Aquascaping section where he shows he's using 1ft cubes and the effect looks good too.  :Smile: 

I am not sure how you would use a chiller to cool all the tanks... But do consider the heat the chiller will be emitting and the humidity of the room. Weigh each and see which you would prefer. To switch on the aircon 24/7 would mean your bill will be near $2-300 for a 4 room flat. (Even if you are staying alone, that would be not much of a difference if you are also using a fridge, a washing machine, the aquarium lights and tv(s) etc...)  :Wink:

----------


## Quixotic

HDB Renovation Guidelines - Building Works - Fish Tank

----------


## sheng

hummm, sound like setting up a "Plant showroom" :Grin:  
will it be open to public for viewing???

----------


## Weirong

Hmmm. Looks like I have to cut down the number of tanks. Distribute some around the house.  :Wink:  

2ft tanks not shiok lah. Will get tired of them in no time.

Current plan:

1) two sets of 3-tier 3ft x 2ft x 1ft tanks - 6 tanks

2) One 2ft x 2ft x 1ft tank - 1 tank

3) Two empty 3ft tanks for emersed plants - 2 tanks

4) Scaping tanks - 2x 3ft, 1x 2ft, 1x 1ft cube - 4 tanks

Total - 13 tanks

Think I need at least 7 Eden 501 or 2215 filters, I already got all the bigger filters.

This is going to set me back quite a bit! But nevertheless, EXCITING!  :Jump for joy:  I'm sure it will cost less than Benny's lens anyway.  :Grin:  

If this takes off, you guys are welcome to view! Admission is free!

----------


## Rupert

I think that standardization of tank size & equipment would be more important with the more tanks kept. This would enable you to reduce your inventory of spare items to the barest minimum. 

When I think of standardization this would also include tank rack / stands so the lack of variation makes them disappear and the tanks themselves stand out. For filters, they should be scalable in being able to filter a variety of tank sizes. For example I am continually impressed by Eheim [2028s the ones I have] and can dramatically reduce the water flow without apparent damage for a 2ft tank, which previously had a Eden 501. I presume other canister filters in the Eheim range are equally flexible. That said Eden 501s are good, and I guess you are already standardizing on this model as you are thinking of 7 Eden 501s

Looking forward to seeing your setups

----------


## cwtan12

> Hmmm. Looks like I have to cut down the number of tanks. Distribute some around the house.  
> 
> 2ft tanks not shiok lah. Will get tired of them in no time.
> 
> Current plan:
> 
> 1) two sets of 3-tier 3ft x 2ft x 1ft tanks - 6 tanks
> 
> 2) One 2ft x 2ft x 1ft tank - 1 tank
> ...



May I know why you opt for low tanks (1ft)? I find it to cause very limited choice of plants. I am also going to set up a fish room next month. Probably ard 7 tanks only.

----------


## kuku

i have friend who have 6 x 4ft by 2.5 and 1 x 5ft by 2.5 with cabinet sump and 1 x 6ft with cabinet sump.... :Very Happy:  

i guess you can multiply the weight of these and do a comparision... Btw, the glass thickness is 12mm... :Very Happy: 

KK

----------


## mab

think about sharing lights rather than having individual light sets. this could save you quite a lot also in terms of initial setup cost & future maintenance costs

----------


## Weirong

> May I know why you opt for low tanks (1ft)? I find it to cause very limited choice of plants. I am also going to set up a fish room next month. Probably ard 7 tanks only.


I'm using these tanks for cultivation purposes. Tanks for scaping will be 1.5ft and 2ft in height.




> think about sharing lights rather than having individual light sets. this could save you quite a lot also in terms of initial setup cost & future maintenance costs


I'm already thinking of setting up lots of MH on the ceiling. Or else I will be using T5 sets for all the tanks.

----------


## |squee|

I agree with Rupert's suggestion for standardisation of tanks.

Installation of lights can be forgo-ed since there'll be so much light  :Razz: 

Air-conditioning is good, and it'll be very very nice indeed to arrive home from work, put down everything, and enter a air-conditioned room of silence and water. I'd seriously consider putting aside money every month for that enjoyment. 

13 tanks! Your weekends are gone...  :Razz:

----------


## AquaObsession

Hi

just a query,, what does 2-tier mean or 3 tier mean?
does it mean that the stand can contain 2 set of the tank? or 3 set of the tank respectively??


sorry for noob question

----------


## Weirong

> I agree with Rupert's suggestion for standardisation of tanks.
> 
> Installation of lights can be forgo-ed since there'll be so much light 
> 
> Air-conditioning is good, and it'll be very very nice indeed to arrive home from work, put down everything, and enter a air-conditioned room of silence and water. I'd seriously consider putting aside money every month for that enjoyment. 
> 
> 13 tanks! Your weekends are gone...


I'll be getting a single tank maker to handle all the tanks. Think it will be neatly standardized this way.

Pardon me but I don't quite get the light part. 

Anyway, I estimate 5K should get what I want and make this into a reality. So who wants to volunteer to do setups and water changes sometime in August?  :Grin:  

My weekends are already gone!  :Laughing:

----------


## mab

> Hi
> 
> just a query,, what does 2-tier mean or 3 tier mean?
> does it mean that the stand can contain 2 set of the tank? or 3 set of the tank respectively??
> 
> 
> sorry for noob question



yeah you are right. It will be one on top of the other with some space in between for lights/maintenance/etc

----------


## |squee|

Weirong, all that light from the light sets... If your lighting period is from 2pm to 12am daily, you need never turn on the ceiling lights for that room to enjoy  :Razz: 

5K sounds good. Volunteer? Not me  :Grin:

----------


## Weirong

Oh, so that's what you are referring to.  :Laughing:  

Maybe I should set up a counter by the window to serve walk-in visitors too, and add a cashier.  :Laughing:  

"Want to buy moss? Your Q number is xxxx"  :Grin:

----------


## solonavi

If u are thinking of using only aircon for chilling, drop MH. Go with T5HO and get a overpowered indoor aircon with at least 9000btu.

Very interesting project. Will love to see it happen.

Cheers
JC

----------


## kemp

I've just bought one indoor aircon for my office's server room, it cost a whooping 2k for it. Big price for a small item  :Grin:  



> If u are thinking of using only aircon for chilling, drop MH. Go with T5HO and get a overpowered indoor aircon with at least 9000btu.
> 
> Very interesting project. Will love to see it happen.
> 
> Cheers
> JC

----------


## BFG

My 2 cents contribution.

The fish room should be as close to the toilet or to the master bedroom toilet. You could install pipes to carry the dirty water into the toilet from the fish room. If budget permits another set of pipes to provide tap water into that room.

If you forsee that this fishroom be a permanent feature in your home, you could hack a hole in the wall and setup a tank there, kinda like an inwall tank. This will be your main aquascaping tank. Some reefer done this inwall type in HDB flats.

Plan as many setup as possible and think through each concept that you came up with. Is it easier for you to move certain stuff around in that room or is the space between the wall and the ceiling being used at all? Where will the power outlet be located? How many power outlet do you need? 

Hope this helps!

----------


## Weirong

> My 2 cents contribution.
> 
> The fish room should be as close to the toilet or to the master bedroom toilet. You could install pipes to carry the dirty water into the toilet from the fish room. If budget permits another set of pipes to provide tap water into that room.
> 
> If you forsee that this fishroom be a permanent feature in your home, you could hack a hole in the wall and setup a tank there, kinda like an inwall tank. This will be your main aquascaping tank. Some reefer done this inwall type in HDB flats.
> 
> Plan as many setup as possible and think through each concept that you came up with. Is it easier for you to move certain stuff around in that room or is the space between the wall and the ceiling being used at all? Where will the power outlet be located? How many power outlet do you need?



I don't think I am into the idea of hacking the walls. I will face a problem when I need to sell the flat next time. 

I have already dedicated the master bedroom to my beloved parents, who matter to me more than any aquarium/plants/fish.  :Smile:  
But I guess the piping stuff needs to be solved. 

Thanks for the suggestions. They are much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Freakin' Fraud

i hope these websites help...  :Grin:  

http://naturalaquariums.com/aquariums/froom.html
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com..._fishroom.html
http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/art...etfishroom.htm
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com...oom_intro.html

----------


## joe

Weirong,

I installed a tap and water outlet for my 5ft tank and now water change is a quickie!!!  :Grin:   :Grin: 
Its only 3ft away from my tank. It should be easily done if you are renovating the house.

----------


## Weirong

> Weirong,
> 
> I installed a tap and water outlet for my 5ft tank and now water change is a quickie!!!  
> Its only 3ft away from my tank. It should be easily done if you are renovating the house.


Maybe you can take a look at my new place for the construction of the pipes?  :Smile:  I'm not very good when it comes to construction of these things.
Still picking a unit in Woodlands but should be done by this Sunday. 
After I settle down, can go collect all sorts of floating plants from Juggler and all sorts of moss from hii.  :Laughing:

----------


## joe

Hahahhaaa Weirong I not PCK le  :Grin:   :Grin:  Your ID will be able to advise you better. Just tell him need tap and outlet for water to be drained 
in the fish room room. I will show ya some pictures later tonite.

You can also check how Ah Ben does it hehee.

----------


## Weirong

Tell him water to be drained for 13 tanks? I think will freak him out! Ok, will wait for the pictures. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## bossteck

Hi Weirong, 

Wah fish room... so jealous. 

My opinion.

1. You need to sit down and do the maths in terms of the floor loading. Don't forget to take into account the gravel. Yes, many of us have friends with huge tank or many tanks in their flat with no problems... but you're looking at putting all the tanks in one room, so better err on the safe side. I don't think I need to tell you that all the tanks should be place next to a wall right? 

2. I think installation of pipes is a good idea, a very very very good idea esp if you've 13 tanks! If you're getting a new place, it could be hidden under the flooring, next time when selling you just have to close the pipe, saw off the tap, replaster the wall. I think your fish room will only get bigger... besides, you won't move so soon right? If you're looking at installation of pipings.. then i suggest you have 2, 1 inlet, leading from whereever nearest water source in your home, one outlet leading to your toilet. So during water changes, all you have to do is to stick your hose into the inlet of the outlet pipe. No need to carry buckets. 

3. Running costs. You done the calculations for the lights and aircon you're considering? 

Anyway, if you really were to set up the fish room, please post alot of pics!! 

Cheers!

----------


## Weirong

> Hi Weirong, 
> 
> Wah fish room... so jealous. 
> 
> My opinion.
> 
> 1. You need to sit down and do the maths in terms of the floor loading. Don't forget to take into account the gravel. Yes, many of us have friends with huge tank or many tanks in their flat with no problems... but you're looking at putting all the tanks in one room, so better err on the safe side. I don't think I need to tell you that all the tanks should be place next to a wall right? 
> 
> 2. I think installation of pipes is a good idea, a very very very good idea esp if you've 13 tanks! If you're getting a new place, it could be hidden under the flooring, next time when selling you just have to close the pipe, saw off the tap, replaster the wall. I think your fish room will only get bigger... besides, you won't move so soon right? If you're looking at installation of pipings.. then i suggest you have 2, 1 inlet, leading from whereever nearest water source in your home, one outlet leading to your toilet. So during water changes, all you have to do is to stick your hose into the inlet of the outlet pipe. No need to carry buckets. 
> ...


A fish room is always possible when you are single and not mixing around with the right species.  :Laughing:  

Yes, I have already decided to have all the tanks against the walls, while wall shelves will house my other equipments, ferts etc. 
The centre of the room will be deliberately left empty, but maybe I will slot a sofa set there. 
Looks like that for now. Will update the post once I'm done with shifting, which may be as soon as 2 months from now.

----------


## joe

Here you go  :Laughing:

----------


## cwtan12

> A fish room is always possible when you are single and not mixing around with the right species.  
> 
> Yes, I have already decided to have all the tanks against the walls, while wall shelves will house my other equipments, ferts etc. 
> The centre of the room will be deliberately left empty, but maybe I will slot a sofa set there. 
> Looks like that for now. Will update the post once I'm done with shifting, which may be as soon as 2 months from now.



I intend to have a whole row of tanks on 1 side of the wall in a room. Today, I went to a tank maker and reserved 2pcs of 4ft and 4pcs of 2ft tanks. All will be on 2 tier shelves. I intend to order 2 more 4 footers but I cant figure out how to line the tanks up. say you have a line of tanks of 2 or 3 tiers stands, are you going to place your cannister filters at the side of the tanks or in between the stands? If in between the stands, they will look ugly and if at both sides of the stands that are next to each other, the tanks in the middle stand will need very long hose to connect to cannister filters.

----------


## Justikanz

One way is to have the stands higher than normal and all the filters at the bottom of the tanks/stand... But of course, custom sizing stands will be more expensive...  :Opps: 

I think I will start planning for one too... Haha...  :Laughing:

----------


## cwtan12

> One way is to have the stands higher than normal and all the filters at the bottom of the tanks/stand... But of course, custom sizing stands will be more expensive... 
> 
> I think I will start planning for one too... Haha...



very good idea!! then the cannisters will be on the floor. I better check whether they have started doing it now.

----------


## Justikanz

So... How' the project going? Share your experiences and budgeting leh...  :Razz: 

I am thinking of doing such a project when I have my own place...  :Smile:  It would be good to learn...  :Smile:

----------


## Weirong

Well, racks and tanks would come up to about $800+. Let's say filters another $200+. So around $1K. 
Will plan more when I actually shift. Working with HDB is not that fast...  :Grin:

----------


## kemp

weirong, any updated status? Did you manage to realise your Fish Room Project?

----------


## Weirong

6 3ft tanks are in! But not much time to set up everything at the moment. Hopefully can finish everything by Christmas time. Will keep you updated.  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

wow! that's cool! maybe can post up some pictures first?

----------


## diki

Yes. Pictures please. Give us a preview of the tanks.  :Grin:  At least you can see stage by stage process.  :Grin:

----------


## richietay

wow, 6 3ft tank! weirong, if can invite me, i walk over to your house and see after the completion,  :Grin:  !

----------


## Weirong

Yes, I will try to provide pictures when I have time. Hopefully sometime soon.  :Grin:  

Richie, you are welcome. I still need more moss from you if you have any left. I'm using the 6 tanks to house different mosses as part of my project. But now they are storing all my equipment instead...  :Crying:

----------


## wasabi8888

Weirong

I stay in woodlands too.. can i come see when it's set up?

----------


## Weirong

Haha. Why so many people want to see. I should do up the room nice nice and make forumers pay an entrance fee to support the hobby.  :Grin:  

At least I'm glad that there are so many planted tank hobbyist in Woodlands. Hopefully I will be able to complete this project by Christmas and invite you people over for a small gathering.

First, must support me by helping me clear my plants in my office at another thread at the marketplace. Cheers!  :Laughing:

----------


## kemp

count me in too. I'm staying woodland too bro  :Grin:  
got time, keep us posted with pictures, christmas is still quite some time away  :Grin:

----------


## richietay

planning a only moss project? interesting! 

look forward for the pictures, and maybe list out the equipment you use for those 6 tank. 

that time i pass you the spiky moss, not enough? will wait for my next harvest time, then let you know!

----------


## Weirong

Yah, not enough. My tanks are 3x2x1. 

I still need Weeping, Erect, Willow, Taiwan, Java, Fissidens etc etc.  :Grin:

----------


## Weirong

Ok guys, just a couple of quick shots. There's really nothing much set up yet and nothing is in proper place yet. 

Tanks are 3x2x1. I'm only using the Eden 501 to filter all my tanks as I'm not keeping any fishes in these tanks. However, I have many spare 2026 and 2028 lying around so I should be utilizing those as well. 
I'm planning another set of 3 tanks once these are done. 

Currently, have a 10l or 15l (can't remember) and a 5l CO2 cylinder but should be changing all to 10l or 15l later. Anyone have any such sets to offer can let me know.

Suggestions welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

cool! nice picture you got there. Check out the large co2 cylinder. Envy you having such a room to house your tank.

----------


## Weirong

> cool! nice picture you got there. Check out the large co2 cylinder. Envy you having such a room to house your tank.


Don't envy me. I need to pay for the whole house.  :Laughing:

----------


## kemp

are you intending to add more tanks into the room?

----------


## aquaman

fish room or fish shop?  :Grin:  :Well done:

----------


## Goondoo

> fish room or fish shop?



 :Laughing:  yea.... think must call the AQ mods to convert you to merchant soon  :Laughing: 

Ladies and Gentlemen, our latest Home plant farm.....  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## richietay

tempted me to start my another 4ft tank,  :Smile: !

Envy! Why opted for the 3-tier 3ft layout?

----------


## Weirong

> tempted me to start my another 4ft tank, !
> 
> Envy! Why opted for the 3-tier 3ft layout?


Because each tank is only 1ft in height. So it's easier to customize it this way and still reach the top easily.  :Smile:  3ft is my favourite size and you can easily run almost any filter and get away with it.

It's actually more of a plant room than a fish room. There will be absolutely no fish in these tanks. I will be keeping shrimps though.  :Grin: 

Wah! Upgrade already! I now have 5 green leaves under my name!  :Laughing:

----------


## kemp

weirong, is this a dedicated plant room? nothing else in this room? 
i agree with goondoo, you should be coverted to an AQ merchant, then i don't have to travel so far to get plants  :Grin:

----------


## Weirong

It's just a matter of preference. I started with plants and increased my interest in them over the years but no fish ever attracted me as much as the plants do. 
However I don't mind keeping shrimps as their bioload is very low even in large amounts.

My computer desk and documents are on the other side of the room, behind a tall partition that seperates the tanks. So it's also my mini home office. Quite sad, after work from office, more work to bring home.  :Laughing:  

It doesn't matter what my status here is. I'm still a regular hobbyist on AQ who have met and made many hobbyists friends here. If you guys wish to think of me as a merchant, it doesn't matter to me.  :Smile:  

Just enjoy the hobby. Cheers!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## tcy81

wow...... you really hardcore......
so you planning to get some rare plants to cultivate ??
good luck to your project...
hope to see some update on your planted aquascape setup too.

----------


## diki

Can PM me how much it cost to get a 3 x 2 x 1 ft tank. Really like them and very suitable for plants. Oh dear, I might upgrade all my planted tanks (standard 2 ft ones).  :Grin:  Can imagine my wife's face.  :Opps:  

BTW, did you customise the stands for this? Any price to give me a reference? Since only 1 ft height, I might want a 2-3 tier tank but higher for the bottom tank (maybe 45-60/75 cm from floor) so viewing them is easier and top tier can put equipment (if 3 tier). What is your height allowance for each tank (include your 1 ft tank height)?? Sorry for so many questions but after seeing your tanks, I very tempted to do one but need to know the budget. 

I also agree 3 ft tanks is the best size for planted tanks. :Grin:  Not too small or large.

----------


## cwtan12

Nice fishroom there... I can't wait to see your completed one so that I can copy some of your ideas. My room walls are in dark colour to bring out the contrast. With the amount of lighting for all the 9 tanks (24X54W), I never turn on light for that room at night. :Grin:  


Share with you my setup. The pic was taken in June. All the tanks were fully planted before I left Singapore to work in July.

----------


## richietay

the walls color certainly bring out the contrast. all things seem well-kept and neat. 
is it in a air-conditioned room? 
hope to see more pictures of your tanks in time to come!  :Smile:

----------


## cwtan12

> the walls color certainly bring out the contrast. all things seem well-kept and neat. 
> is it in a air-conditioned room? 
> hope to see more pictures of your tanks in time to come!


Yeah, using a/c to save cost.. :Smile:  Will be back to rescape to maintain. Now they are not well maintained since I am not there

----------


## Weirong

> Nice fishroom there... I can't wait to see your completed one so that I can copy some of your ideas. My room walls are in dark colour to bring out the contrast. With the amount of lighting for all the 9 tanks (24X54W), I never turn on light for that room at night. 
> 
> 
> Share with you my setup. The pic was taken in June. All the tanks were fully planted before I left Singapore to work in July.



Nice. Looks like a neat fishshop!  :Grin:  

Actually quite similar when mine is going to be done. Are all your tanks of the same size?

----------


## cwtan12

Thanks... I am still thinking of how to arrange to add in 1-2 more because the room is already full now. That's why would like to see your setup to get some idea :Grin:  . The tanks are 4 of 2x1.5x1.5, 2 of 4x1.5x1.5, 2 of 4x2x2 and another 48"x20"24".

----------


## richietay

weirong, look forward to see your fish room's updates!  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

> Nice. Looks like a neat fishshop!  
> 
> Actually quite similar when mine is going to be done. Are all your tanks of the same size?


LOL...I share the same thoughts too..It does look more of a fish shop or rather a plant shop rather than a plant room so to speak. But to each his own....For me, it is a definite no no.. :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Weirong

Finally got every piece of equipment I need. Time to do a major cleanup and tying of moss to complete the tanks!

Will update with pictures next month!  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

next month? Hmm..it's only tomorrow then?  :Grin: 
Definitely looking forward to your pictures!

----------


## richietay

mentioned that you might interested in fissiden-only tank, saw a setup by bioplast, very nice! http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtop...=asc&&start=15

----------


## kemp

Wow! that's definitely a nice looking tank!

----------


## Weirong

Yes, very nice! So who has enough Fissidens to spare me to complete a whole 3ft tank?  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Weirong... Please post your request at Market Place, thanks...  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

Weirong bro, any latest updates on your Fish Room project?

----------


## weiquan

would love to see more pictures of your fish room. im also currently 3 mths into setting up of my own fish room . only 2 out of 5 tanks up only.

Cheers!

----------


## craftsman

> Finally got every piece of equipment I need. Time to do a major cleanup and tying of moss to complete the tanks!
> 
> Will update with pictures next month!


Hi Wei Rong, any update on your fish/plant room? Suddenly no music, no sound?  :Confused:

----------

